# THE BEST back exercise (IMO)



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

For me, it has to be dumbbell rows.

For months I've not done them, mostly just doing pull ups, lat pulldowns, cable rows and machine rows. Well yesterday I just fancied a change so went with 3 sets machine rows followed by 5 sets DB rows... and WOW are my lats feeling it today!!!?

It's that strong DOMS where it hurts just getting in and out of the car... safe to say i'll now be sticking with these for a while!

Probably switch out the machine rows for pull ups but the DB are absolutely staying!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

oh god here we go, lets wait for the deadlift gods to enter the room...


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> oh god here we go, lets wait for the deadlift gods to enter the room...


Deadlift


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Deadlifts and T-Bar row for me.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> oh god here we go, lets wait for the deadlift gods to enter the room...


I fvcking hate deadlifts :lol:


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> oh god here we go, lets wait for the deadlift gods to enter the room...


lol, just to spice things up even more..... F*CK DEADLIFTS!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Akita said:


> For me, it has to be dumbbell rows.
> 
> For months I've not done them, mostly just doing pull ups, lat pulldowns, cable rows and machine rows. Well yesterday I just fancied a change so went with 3 sets machine rows followed by 5 sets DB rows... and WOW are my lats feeling it today!!!?
> 
> ...


Maybe its not the specific excercise that worked you, maybe it was just the change in excercise?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

deadlifts


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Deads!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

My favourite Back exercise even though I don't think nothing competes with the deadlift. hands down: Wide Grip Pull Ups 2nd to that Bent over rows. If I had to choose only 1 exercise for back? Pull ups.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Maybe its not the specific excercise that worked you, maybe it was just the change in excercise?


This is def a possibility, we shall see in the coming weeks. But all i know is it hurts gooooood!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Akita said:


> This is def a possibility, we shall see in the coming weeks. But all i know is it hurts gooooood!


No better feeling than leaving the gym fvcked!


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> No better feeling than leaving the gym fvcked!


Completely agree! :thumb:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Rack pulls and Yates row.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Just realised I've posted this in the wrong Forum... [email protected]



theBEAST2002 said:


> Rack pulls and Yates row.


Yates row? What is that? :/ never heard of it!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Akita said:


> For me, it has to be dumbbell rows.
> 
> For months I've not done them, mostly just doing pull ups, lat pulldowns, cable rows and machine rows. Well yesterday I just fancied a change so went with 3 sets machine rows followed by 5 sets DB rows... and WOW are my lats feeling it today!!!?
> 
> ...


Mate, DB rows are a great exercise IMO I've experienced doms a lot when doing these. I actually swear by them, fantastic exercise pal. I definitely DB row time to time. even went and bought 18'' spinlocks just so I could get some nice weight on a dumbbell, specifically for DB rows. ahah


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wide grip weighted pullups for me, my lats blew up once I started them. Followed by bent over rows and deadlifts


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Tbar row and dead lift


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deadlifts.

And chins.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Youngstarz said:


> Mate, DB rows are a great exercise IMO I've experienced doms a lot when doing these. I actually swear by them, fantastic exercise pal. I definitely DB row time to time. even went and bought 18'' spinlocks just so I could get some nice weight on a dumbbell, specifically for DB rows. ahah


Thats the only problem i can see with them, DB's not going heavy enough. I havent done them for close to a year now and even then i took them or left them. Once I start doing 12+ reps each set with the 55kg dB's (heaviest my gym has) I'll have to find something else lol.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Wide grip weighted pullups for me, my lats blew up once I started them. Followed by bent over rows and deadlifts


Exactly what happened with me mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Akita said:


> Thats the only problem i can see with them, DB's not going heavy enough. I havent done them for close to a year now and even then i took them or left them. Once I start doing 12+ reps each set with the 55kg dB's (heaviest my gym has) I'll have to find something else lol.


That's it mate! I'd go with pronated barbell rows or pendlay rows and still do DB rows at the max weight that gyms got them for but just go for higher reps? burn the lats out completely or just go to a different gym? it's always commercial like gyms that stop at like the 50kg mark for dumbbells as heavy they go. or simply do what I've done, mind you I don't attend a gym now (Very often I do) train at home as kitted out. but just go on Amazon and order some lengthy spinlocks and slap some cast irons on. jobs a gooden.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Youngstarz said:


> That's it mate! I'd go with pronated barbell rows or pendlay rows and still do DB rows at the max weight that gyms got them for but just go for higher reps? burn the lats out completely or just go to a different gym? it's always commercial like gyms that stop at like the 50kg mark for dumbbells as heavy they go. or simply do what I've done, mind you I don't attend a gym now (Very often I do) train at home as kitted out. but just go on Amazon and order some lengthy spinlocks and slap some cast irons on. jobs a gooden.


Exactly that. Im in a commercial gym with a tiny free weights area. When it comes to the point of outlifting the equipment I'll try another gym. Actually one near me called Beefs, warehouse looking thing built onto an MOT centre. Name sounds promising (if not a little camp lol) but some big dudes train in there.

Give it another stone or so yet, so i dont feel like a complete weed!


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Of course you are gonna feel it changing to a different lift, it's gonna target a different portion of your back that wasnt being hit with the other stuff you were doing... and if you stopped 'feeling it' with the other lifts, your progress on those movements was likely stagnating for one reason or another.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Echo said:


> I fvcking hate deadlifts :lol:





Akita said:


> lol, just to spice things up even more..... F*CK DEADLIFTS!


X3

i went through a period of loving them but then when i got stronger everytime i did them i would feel intensely sick and only able to manage 2 sets before wanting to run outside and chuck my lunch up. Also ****s my forearms so doing any other excersize even a dumbell curl is out of the question. That and loading/unloading the bar is a drain of my life. Rows and pullups for me do just fine


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> X3
> 
> i went through a period of loving them but then when i got stronger everytime i did them i would feel intensely sick and only able to manage 2 sets before wanting to run outside and chuck my lunch up. Also ****s my forearms so doing any other excersize even a dumbell curl is out of the question. That and loading/unloading the bar is a drain of my life. Rows and pullups for me do just fine


I concurrrrrr! Forearms by inner elbow ****ing kill! And hurt for days afterwards, and like you, means no curling (with any decent amount of weight anyway).


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

T-bar row.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Meadows row


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Akita said:


> Just realised I've posted this in the wrong Forum... [email protected]
> 
> Yates row? What is that? :/ never heard of it!


Instead of being parallel to the ground your 135 degrees and you sweep it into your waist.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Maybe its not the specific excercise that worked you, maybe it was just the change in excercise?


X2


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

That one where the bar has some weight on it and its placed on the floor and you stand near it then pick it up in a strategic mannor as to engage the hams lower back and biceps...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I only do DLs for back.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Instead of being parallel to the ground your 135 degrees and you sweep it into your waist.


more for traps no?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Akita said:


> Thats the only problem i can see with them, DB's not going heavy enough. I havent done them for close to a year now and even then i took them or left them. Once I start doing 12+ reps each set with the 55kg dB's (heaviest my gym has) I'll have to find something else lol.


Single arm T-bar row is superior to db rows imo. Lower lat exercise.

Making sure you stretch at the bottom of the movement is they key here, as this is where the lower lat engages.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Single arm T-bar row is superior to db rows imo. Lower lat exercise.
> 
> Making sure you stretch at the bottom of the movement is they key here, as this is where the lower lat engages.


100% agree dumbbell rows are an easy heavy exercise, the gym I currently train at only goes up too 56kg.

So instead have used single arm t bar rows as an alterative, good form and a good mirror is key to getting the right latt involvement


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i don't understand all the people saying dead lifts are the only thing they do, cant say I have ever felt a DL work my lats like a pull up or a row, or in the front section of the lats like a push down or DB pull over


----------



## SkipsnQuips (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone Pendlay row?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Josh Heslop said:


> i don't understand all the people saying dead lifts are the only thing they do, cant say I have ever felt a DL work my lats like a pull up or a row, or in the front section of the lats like a push down or DB pull over


I'm with you on that dead lifts are good but they won't hit all the back so i'd have to go for bent Ive rows.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Squats i freakin love squats.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlifts are the king overall back building exercise .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> deadlifts are the king overall back building exercise .


Ah crap i didnt read the title correctly 

For power back yeah deadlifts is king.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah crap i didnt read the title correctly
> 
> For power back yeah deadlifts is king.


overall muscle development aswell id say .


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I do deads as my back compound then a whole heap of others, close grip seated rows, T Bars, Single Arm DB rows, Yates, Hammer Strength Lat machine, list goes on and on, each one serves a purpose for overall lat and back development.

But if I had to choose a couple, would be deads and racks.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> overall muscle development aswell id say .


Agree lower back & overall thickness of back atleast mine is attributed to deads. And there is one reason why its liked so much cause it works ! And it works profoundly it trains not only back but even your legs get some of the action. Thats why if i feel to it i like doing my legs & back in one session.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Bb rows


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DazUKM said:


> Bb rows


I feel that hits the lats pretty damn good i get such a good contraction & can go fairly heavy with it aswell.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Seated row or bent over rows!


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Best overall back exercise - deadlifts - no contest.

Best IMO for hitting lats, Straight arm cable pulldown. I learned Pac-mans technique from his MI40 routine, fcuk me that hurt!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

1010AD said:


> I'm with you on that dead lifts are good but they won't hit all the back so i'd have to go for bent Ive rows.


Ill retract that coz if done correctly deadlifts are the best exercise you can do and not just fir your back.

Note to myself - Do more deadlifts


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> more for traps no?


Lats, makes sense as it is a huge muscle


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Seated row or bent over rows!


Looking at that back mate your not in a position to comment. No offence.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Agree lower back & overall thickness of back atleast mine is attributed to deads. And there is one reason why its liked so much cause it works ! And it works profoundly it trains not only back but even your legs get some of the action. Thats why if i feel to it i like doing my legs & back in one session.


You sir are correct. And there are many variations that you can use to emphasis different areas of the body.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

mafdet said:


>


when he gets sad he just shrugs it off.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Quick question - *Can you do rack pulls in a smith machine??? *

I'm a member of 2 gyms and the one most local to me only has a smith machine (no squat rack or BB's) Just bunch of benches and DB's, along with a load of machines.

The further away gym has all the barbells, squat racks etc so thats where i go on leg days.

Interested in trying these rack pulls but if they cant be done on smoth machine then i will have to go to the other gym on back days too!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> You sir are correct. And there are many variations that you can use to emphasis different areas of the body.


Exactly so many variations i consider it to be the best overall body movement.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Deadlifts pure and simple.

Also cable rows love them as well love that stretch and the feeling of the muscles being pulled taut


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

For width I'd go for wide grip pull ups/lat pull down and for mass I'd go with close grip cable rows and bent over rows.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

XXVII said:


> For width I'd go for wide grip pull ups/lat pull down and for mass I'd go with close grip cable rows and bent over rows.


Wide grip pull ups/lat pull down do not create width. Quite the opposite, narrow grip.


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

T bar rows and lots of them.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

From my new routine I'd say wide row and wide pull ups to failure and half reps, simply brilliant atm


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

I love a good deadlift, esp with a wider grip, but I really like lat pulldowns. I wont go super heavy, but focus on a slow tempo and really squeeze those shoulder blades together, gives me a great feeling in my lats. I also like DB/BB/Tbar rows! I just like training back in general I think.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Wide grip pull ups/lat pull down do not create width. Quite the opposite, narrow grip.


Wasn't aware, but they worked for me. Since doing wide grip back work my lats have really come out.


----------



## eddiethehead (Jan 23, 2014)

Pendlay rows. Less chance of a bicep tear, more muscle activation.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

XXVII said:


> Wasn't aware, but they worked for me. Since doing wide grip back work my lats have really come out.


Lower lats will give you a wider look. So anything narrow grip, t bar, pull downs. Imo the best for lower lats is single arm t bar row, give it a try.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yates row for me. nothing hits the target area better.

if you try and pull the bar apart as you do them, you get even better contraction.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yates row for me. nothing hits the target area better.
> 
> if you try and pull the bar apart as you do them, you get even better contraction.


Really? Never tried, but just looks like a bent over row with really bad form haha.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Lower lats will give you a wider look. So anything narrow grip, t bar, pull downs. Imo the best for lower lats is single arm t bar row, give it a try.


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Really? Never tried, but just looks like a bent over row with really bad form haha.


Well, i never deeadlift and its the main thing i do for my back which is my best body part. Also do lat pulldown.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Well, i never deeadlift and its the main thing i do for my back which is my best body part. Also do lat pulldown.
> 
> View attachment 144418


good work, I'll give em a whirl :thumbup1:


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Akita said:


> I concurrrrrr! Forearms by inner elbow ****ing kill! And hurt for days afterwards, and like you, means no curling (with any decent amount of weight anyway).


Go get some braces for Tennis Elbow. I had the same problem, upper arms/shoulders/chest all increased dramatically during first cycle. Forearms couldn't keep up. Ended up haveing to take 10 weeks off after cycle to recover. Since I went back to gym with the braces, I haven't had really any pain. Once in awhile a little pain, but gone in a couple of hours as compared to days before. I think I spent somewhere around $15 US on each. Well worth the money in my opinion.

Before I stopped for the ten weeks, they hurt so bad, I couldn't even do DB curls with 10 lbs without a lot of pain. I am now up to 55 lb concentration curls after a full back routine, NO PAIN.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Some form of deadlift, some form of cleans, some form of rows, some form of chin ups/pull ups

Between those 4, and alternating the deadlift and cleans, your back should be just fine


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyway, my personal favourite is Dumbbell Rows.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

For me, Cybex pulldown machine facing the seat. Easy to adapt to hit lats or mid back.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Wide grip cable rows hits mid back so good :thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Wide grip weighted pull-ups (chest to bar then 3 second negatives).


----------

